# My big problem



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

hi all i have a problem 
my dream is to be profesional i try it really hard. i practice 2 hours every day minimun i´m 15 years old i usually get down 80 in the practice round with friends but then in a tournament i cant get down 85 what i could do to solve it?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My first question is where are you losing strokes? Off the tee? Off the fairway with approach shots? Chips and/or pitches to the green? Putting once you are on the green? MY next question would be what part(s) of your game are you practicing for two+ hours every day? Describe your typical par 3, 4, and 5 game from the tees to holing out. Professionals excel in all facets of their game. But, for the most part the professionals have a stellar short game which allows them to save par most of the time when they miss a green in regulation. Saving par is their first priority, with the birdies, or better being more icing on their score card. The professional also can adapt very well to the weekly changing of conditions they encounter.


alvarosh95 said:


> hi all i have a problem
> my dream is to be profesional i try it really hard. i practice 2 hours every day minimun i´m 15 years old i usually get down 80 in the practice round with friends but then in a tournament i cant get down 85 what i could do to solve it?


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

*answer*

thank you for answering
y usuallly do 28 no more than 30 putts y hit really strat the ball with the driver 12 or 13 fairways and 6 or 7 greens. i practice 1 hour long shots (driver irons...) and 1 hour chip putt bunker...all that.
it could be a mental problem?
mi typical par 3 is to take green and then 2 putts 60% of time i dont get green.
mi typical par 4 is driver or iron 3 and try to get by two the green 
mi typical par 5 is driver 3 wood and some times i get green other not but in par5 i usually do par or bierdie.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

30 putts is pretty good. Hitting 12-13 fairways is pretty good. 6 or 7 greens could be better. If I understand what you are posting correctly, I would put more practice time in on your 150+ yard shots. However, don't neglect the other parts of your game that you are already good at. Hitting more greens in regulation would help you out by a few strokes. Just a guess on my part. :thumbsup:


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

when i was playing competition billiards and needed to step it up come tournment time, what i did besides practice. for the mental thing i started playing better players and having fun with it, just like when i would be playing for fun with friends. tourney would come around i found that i had developed another level to my game. a higher level. so practicing my strengths and weaknesses, and playing better players took me to the next level i needed to win tournements.


----------

